# Bad manners



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I have just taken a gelding on loan, he is costing me next to nothing, the yard is perfect and he is wonderful to ride BUT his stable manners are terrible. As soon as you enter the stable he is in your face nipping at your clothes, arms and legs. When you go to put a headcollar on him ears go back and he will swing his rear end round to kick.He is also a nightmare having his bridle put on will chuck his head all over the place and knock you flying! 
His owner said he is just like that and that you have to be firm with him which I am.. I just wondered if you guys could offer me further advice as although I have had horses before Ive never had one with such bad stable manners!
Despite him being a sod theres something about him I just like and want to persevere with the loan,just wondered if there was a way i could get him to behave better?? (im not expecting a quick fix by the way, just wanted some ideas on something I could work on)


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Perhaps some natural horsemanship? I have a book by Kelly Marks called Perfect Manners, giving all kinds of brilliant ways to lose the bad manners and have your horse acting a lot nicer for you.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry would send him back, prhaps ask yourself why he is on loan, the last loan we had after 10 days of perfect behaviour, lashed out at me in the field and kicked me through a post and rail fence. th next morning when we let it out of the stable up went the front feet, I rang the owner who said she couldnt come for 2 days, I told her if she didnt come now he would be out on the moor, she was down within 10 mins to take it. If he bites and turns his back in the stable you have nowhere to go, I would consider that dangerous. There re other decent horses around for loan that you wouldnt be putting your life in your hands every time you went in the stable.

As I said ask yourself why he is on loan, costing you virtually nothing

jenn


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I am only loaning him one day a week, the owner does him the rest of the time. He doesnt seem to show real 'aggression' just more like showing off cos he doesnt want to do something. I would be interested to do some natural horsemanship with him. what would be some good things to start with?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

To me this sounds like a complete lack of respect for humans. He most likely somehow thinks he is dominant over you and his owner which is never a good thing!! But then again this is probably down to how he has be bought up and someone letting him get away with this bad behaviour for so long.
I am a sucker for the difficult ones so to me this horse would be a bit of a project and something to work on!  Kelly Marks is very good, I have a 16.3hh TB, I am 5ft2 size 8, and she occasionally likes to throw her weight around (mainley when she is in season) and if someone is nervous of her she takes full advantage although she is NEVER nasty with it. I bought a few of the Kelly Marks books and nipped this in the bud straight away, now I couldnt ask for a better behaved horse. 
A lot of it is about body language. Treats and things along these lines would be the WORST way to go with this as it will almost show him you appreciate he is the more dominant in the relationship. 
I would most definitely say natural horsemanship is the way forward, to come to a happy ultimatum with this horse. Give it a go and if nothing changes then consider loaning another horse instead. 
Dont give up at the first hurdle!! Persistance is how relationships between horse and owner are made


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

all the best to you if you feel like persevering, Im too old to bash my head with a difficult horse, we have been lucky with our 2, they have their moments but never bite or kick, mind you thy are ponies so are naughty.

jenn


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

his owner has had him from a 2 year old and I suspect he has been very spoilt. he does like to pretend he is in charge. i have no fear of him so he isnt too bad with me, apprarently he can be really off with people who are nervous cos he picks up on it. once he is tied up and tack is on he is fine to handle. Can walk behind him, pick his feet up etc. Its the inital getting hold of him. The way he nips and noses at my pockets i know he is expecting food and if you dont have it then he plays you up.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a prime example as to why I have never given any of my horses treats unless its, for example, as an occasional reward after being ridden. My mare only has a little treat when she is well behaved after being ridden, She only gets the treat if she stands, loose, while I untack and if she has behaved impecably while being ridden. She NEVER expects a treat.
There is nothing worse than walking through a field of horses with them trying to mug you!! lol
He is obviously showing a total lack of repsect and just assuming he should get treats as and when he wants one so if I were you the best way forward would be to stop treats altogether (obviously would be difficult asking the owner this as its her horse) So maybe if you gave it ago on the days you have him and see if his respect towards you changes?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

well im going to do a bit of research and give it a go. cant stand a badly behaved horse. makes life so difficult!


----------

